# MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!(2/15/2008) *DRY PICS ADDED*



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Robin finally came through there!! She delivered triplets today, one Doeling and two Bucklings!!! I am sorry that the pics aren't very good and the kids were still messy, but the batteries ran down on the camera :roll: :angry: so I will get better pics tomorrow. Also, I don't really know if their eyes are blue or not.... I can't really tell.... they are definitely a lighter shade than the traditional brown-eyed kids I have.... Does it sometimes take a day or two to tell?? With all of my Nigi kids you could tell imediately if they had blue-eyes or not.

Here they are (yet to be named.... any name ideas??)....


















The Doeling:

















Buckling #1:

















And the camera died before I could get pics of Buckling #2. But like I said I will have better pics of all of them tomorrow!!

I also had a question... Would you leave all three on Mom or pull one of them and put it on the bottle? Back when we had the Boers we purchased a Doe with triplets and after they were about a week old one of them died (someone told us that if Mom couldn't feed them all that they would sometimes crush one??? I don't know if that is true or not). I had said that if the Minis ever had triplets or more that I would pull atleast one, but I didn't know whether to do that with Robin or not.... what does everyone think?? What would you do?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

congratulations!!!! Wow triplets!

I would keep the on mom. If they show signs of not getting enough to eat you can pull one.

But many minis feed triplets with no issues.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

Thanks Stacey!! They will probably stay on Mom... I will be checking them throughout the night and all, and tomorrow morning I am going to see how they are doing. If all are doing well and if mom is still producing plenty of milk then they will stay on her... then I will just keep an eye out for the next few days after that to be sure nothing changes. If she starts to show signs of rejecting one (or pushing one away) then I will probably pull one. I guess we will just have to wait and see :shrug:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

Oh what cute colorful kids. Congrats


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

They are CUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :dance:

Just keep an eye on her kids' bellies, if you notice one that doesn't feel full or can't get to the teat as well as his siblings, then you may have to pull him and bottlefeed him.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

Thanks everyone!! And I will definitely keep a close eye on them


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

Cute babies!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

Thank you!! :rainbow:


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

_ :birthday: :balloons: arty: _WOW TRIPLETS!!!!! HOPE MOM WILL BE ABLE TO FEED THEM, THEY WILL DO SO MUCH BETTER, BUT KEEP WATCH, THAT IS SO GREAT TRIPLETS WOW. (HEIDI19) JAN


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

Thank you!! :greengrin: Yes I am keeping a close eye on them :thumb:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

if you don;t bottle raise and mom is producing enough milk and taking care of all three just leave them with her. 
I love the little does three black spots in a line up her side. it looks like o ryans belt or something.
beth


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

Congrats! When we have triplets we leave the goats with mom but keep them locked up for a week to bond well. The we carry out a bottle and offer it to any of the kids who want it or look hungry. We just supplement with a bottle. Last year I had a goat who rejected her doe but nursed her buckling so I kept them all together because the doeling wanted to be with her brother and I just went out and bottle fed her in the pasture.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

Congrats on everyone!! You all are just popping babies out left and right!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

Congratulations! Way to go Robin! I'd definately leave them with mom, My Bootsie has had her third set of triplets Wednesday morning and she has never had a problem feeding and caring for 3...Robin will do just fine and being part Nubi is in her favor in the milk production!


----------



## mlheran (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

They are all adorable! It may just be me, but that doeling has "domino" written all over her (on one side at least)! :greengrin:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

pretty much what every one else said. if you think one is not getting there share & you really want them on mom then i would take a bottlew out for the smallest/weakest one to supplement


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

Too CUTE!! Congratulations!! :leap: Triplets, too, how fabulous!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MiniNubian Triplets Born Today!!! (2/15/2008)*

Well Robin is doing an excellent job with the three of them!! I am thinking about starting to give them a bottle a couple of times a day just so they get a little extra :wink:

Here are some dry pics of the triplets!!!

Rosemary

























Remington

























Richochet

















Remington and Richochet are actually light tan on their front half and their back half... it is really hard to tell in the pics though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my goodness I'm in love  :leap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey, LOL! Yes, they are the most precious little things! I absolutely LOVE Remington... but I just don't need another Buck :sigh: All of them have deposits on them now..


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

They are absolutely gorgeous!! Rosemary is so pretty, too!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

So adorable!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They are stunning! Just lovely and I LOVE the names!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! Yeah, I was really happy with the names I decided on as well.


----------

